# Boddenhecht: Entnehmen Angler zu viel?!



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *Vieles deutet also daraufhin, dass mit einem Bestandmanagement der Hechtbestand nachhaltig gesichert werden kann.*




Wurde auch die Tonnen Hecht berücksichtigt, die da von den Fischern zur Fischmehlverarbeitung gefangen werden?
Gibt hier irgendwo im AB auch einen Trööt drüber, wo Einheimische über den gezielten Fang berichten!
Sollte man da nicht erstmal eingreifen und diese Art der gezielten Hechtvernichtung(zu Ramschpreisen) unterbinden?


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. Juni 2020)

Die Entnahmen der Fischer wurden berücksichtigt. Allerdings nicht, was die daraus machen. Ob der Hecht nun im 5-Sterne-Restaurant für teures Geld Gourmets vorgesetzt oder in Form von Fischmehl an Schweine verfüttert wird, ist für den Hechtbestand unerheblich. Das ist  eine Frage der Wertschöpfung und der Ethik, die in der Untersuchung aber keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die Entnahmen der Fischer wurden berücksichtigt.




Ob das tatsächlich so berücksichtigt werden kann, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Ich wohne da nicht vor Ort, meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass da viele Hechte unregsitriert ins Fischmehl wandern......

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand von dort der da Genaueres weiß.

Ich suche mal die alten Beiträge inzwischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ob der Hecht nun im 5-Sterne-Restaurant für teures Geld Gourmets vorgesetzt ode*r in Form von Fischmehl an Schweine verfüttert wird*, ist für den Hechtbestand unerheblich.



Da hast du natürlich recht aber es wäre schonmal ein Ansatzpunkt um den Bestand zu stärken wenn man die Fischerei in Laichgebieten untersagt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2020)

Ist ein langer Trööt aber hier stehen viele Infos von Einheimischen dazu drin:





						Strelasund und Bodden
					

AW: Strelasund und Bodden  Hört sich ja nicht berauschend an, wollen am Sonntag hoch der einsetzende Nordwiind nährt die Hoffnung, das es wieder Muttis regnet.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2020)

Seit Jahrzehnten rangieren die Bodden unter den Top Ten der raubfischlichen Hurenhäuser Europas. Wen sollte es da also wundern, wenn die Bestände irgendwann mal nachgeben? Raubfische sind auch dort eine nicht unendliche Ressource!


----------



## rippi (9. Juni 2020)

Das wundert mich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. Juni 2020)

Ja, wenn ein Revier so in den Raubfischhimmel geschrieben wird und Mitarbeiter von Guidingunternehmen diese Berichterstattung nach Kräften befeuern, darf man sich über zurückgehende Bestände nicht wundern.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> und Mitarbeiter von Guidingunternehmen diese Berichterstattung nach Kräften befeuern



Liegt natürlich in deren wirtschaftlichem Interesse.  Vor allem, wenn man auf Wachstum aus ist, wie z.B. Team Boddenangeln.

Ich war über nen Zeitraum von 15 Jahren jedes Jahr eine Woche mit Mietboot dort oben unterwegs und hab schon mitgekriegt, wie die Szene dort  expandiert ist.

Seit einigen Jahren fahre ich nicht mehr hin, weil mir das Umfeld mittlerweile nicht mehr so liegt.

Anfangs gab es da nach meiner Beobachtung nur zwei/drei Guidingboote, ein paar führerscheinpflichtige Mietboote und ca. zwei Dutzend 5PS Mietboote, deren Reichweite natürlich beschränkt war.

Mit dem 50PS-Mietboot hatte man kein Problem Stellen zu erreichen, wo man in Ruhe und Frieden fischen konnte.

Damals gab es übrigens keine Fanglimits, aber Angeln war nur vom verankerten Boot aus erlaubt.

Hat sich aber nicht jeder dran gehalten, auch manche Profis nicht.

Mittlerweile gibt es zwar ein Tageslimit, aber auch Unmengen an Booten, die dort unterwegs sind. Da muss man schon mit rechnen, dass immer wieder Boote auf kurze Distanz an einem vorbeidriften oder , dass man nach einem Drill auch mal von Booten eingekreist wird.

Allein Team-Boddenangeln scheint ja schon ne zweistellige Anzahl an Guides zu beschäftigen, dazu noch die ganzen anderen Hauptberufler, Nebenerwerbler, Schwarzarbeiter soll es auch geben. Und ganze Flottillen an 15Ps Mietbooten.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> darf man sich über zurückgehende Bestände nicht wundern.



Mehr Angeldruck mindert i.d.R. zwar die Fangchancen, muss aber nicht zwangsläufig die Bestände mindern.

Das liegt dann eher am Verhalten der Angler und dem Bestandsmanagement der Bewirtschafter.
So muss man dort gefangene Fische m.W. weder in Fanglisten eintragen oder mit Markern versehen oder sonstwie dokumentieren, wer wann wieviel gefangen hat. Und nicht alle Angler denken dort beim Fang eines Fisches an die Nachhaltigkeit.

In Nordamerika funktioniert an vielen Gewässern trotz erhöhtem Angeldruck die Bestandsssicherung durch Managementmaßnahmen ganz gut.

In D eher schwierig und an den Bodden hat sich m.W. in den letzten Jahren da auch kaum was getan.
Wenigstens wurde die Idee, Hechte ab 1m ganzjährig zur Entnahme freizugeben, nie umgesetzt.

Ob die Fänge der Berufsfischer irgendwie limitiert sind, weiß ich auch nicht.

Mit ein Grund für meinen Abschied vom Bodden, war aber auch, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, dass immer mehr Netze, Reußen und Langleinen standen, besonders auch an Stellen, wo ich gerne gefischt hätte.  Und z.T. auch die Richtung und Länge nicht erkennbar war.

Mal sehen, was die Endfassung der Studie für Ergebnisse bringt und ob die Politik auch drauf reagiert.

Zum Glück bin ich zum Fang von Großhechten nicht auf dieses Gegend angewiesen.

Die ersten Jahre dort oben haben aber noch richtig Spaß gemacht und die Mentalität der meisten Einheimischen dort fand ich auch sympathisch.


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. Juni 2020)

Unterm Strich kann der Angelei insgesamt in Deutschland doch nichts besseres passieren. Angeln boomt und schafft Arbeitsplätze! Und es zeigt sich, dass Fische einen Wert über den Netzfang hinaus haben. Das müssen wir in Deutschland mit allen Konsequenzen erst noch lernen, in anderen Ländern (die USA wurden schon genannt) ist das schon lange Allgemeingut. Wenn es sehr gut läuft, kann dort jetzt eine Art Blaupause entstehen, wie der Interessenausgleich zwischen den verschiedenen Nutzergruppen gelingen kann.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Unterm Strich kann der Angelei insgesamt in Deutschland doch nichts besseres passieren. Angeln boomt und schafft Arbeitsplätze! Und es zeigt sich, dass Fische einen Wert über den Netzfang hinaus haben. Das müssen wir in Deutschland mit allen Konsequenzen erst noch lernen, in anderen Ländern (die USA wurden schon genannt) ist das schon lange Allgemeingut. Wenn es sehr gut läuft, kann dort jetzt eine Art Blaupause entstehen, wie der Interessenausgleich zwischen den verschiedenen Nutzergruppen gelingen kann.



Georg, das ist doch Träumerei. Solange die Rechtfertigung für das Angeln in Deutschland hammerhart mit der Intention der Entnahme, also Hege oder Nahrungsmittelgewinnung, verbunden ist, wird entweder die Zahl der Angler eingeschränkt oder die Zahl Fische. Hier in Bayern stellt die Behörde pro Hektar Tümpel 10 Jahreserlaubnisscheine au, weil das Gewässer mehr Entnahmedruck nicht verkraftet. Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht kommt in der Gesamtbetrachtung nicht vor, obwohl die Realität natürlich auch in Bayern eine andere ist.

In den USA ist Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung und Sport anerkannt (Ich habe dort viel Zeit auf dem Wasser verbracht). Davon sind wir in Deutschland, siehe Tierschutzgesetz und richterliche Auslegung, weit entfernt.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das müssen *wir* in Deutschland mit allen Konsequenzen erst noch lernen,



Wir nicht, aber unsere Politiker.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> wird entweder die Zahl der Angler eingeschränkt oder die Zahl Fische



Wird in Nordamerika an manchen Gewässern auch gemacht, wenn der Druck zu groß wird.

Da darf dann z.T. nur noch mit Guide geangelt werden oder bestimmte Anglergruppen nur noch an bestimmten Wochentagen.
Wobei dort die Zahl der Guides/Guidingtage und Clients pro Guide auch ähnlich reglementiert werden kann, wie die Anzahl der der Erlaubnisscheine pro Gewässer in Bayern.

Einer meiner Lieblingsflüsse zum Fliegenfischen war z.B. "no guiding - no power boats".  Fand ich super, denn dort konnte man tatsächlich in Ruhe und Frieden angeln.

Allerdings versuchen die Behörden dort meist, die Fischbestände so zu managen, dass sie auch für Angler attraktive Fangchancen bieten.

Ob sich da bisher an den Bodden jemand drüber Gedanken gemacht hat?

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dort keine Reglementierung oder Zulassung für Guides, keine Sachkundeprüfung o.ä..

Jeder, der den SKS hat, kann dort unbegrenzt seine Dienste anbieten.

Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. Juni 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Georg, das ist doch Träumerei.


MV ist nicht Bayern. Es gibt Touristenfischereischeine und an der Müritz gibt es  ein Entnahmefenster. Angelei als Faktor für den Tourismus wird erkannt und auch danach gehandelt. Ich bin gespannt, welche Maßnahmen herauskommen. Eine zahlenmäßige Beschränkung der Angler wäre zwar theoretisch über die Ausgabe der Scheine möglich, aber halte ich für nicht wahrscheinlich. Eher kommt ein Entnahmefenster, aber das ist derzeit Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Jeder, der den SKS hat, kann dort unbegrenzt seine Dienste anbieten.
> 
> Oder irre ich mich da?



Ich fürchte, Du hast da Recht.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Eher kommt ein Entnahmefenster, aber das ist derzeit Kaffeesatzleserei.



Das wäre zumindest leichter zu kontrollieren, als die Fanglimits in der jetzigen Form.

Bin gespannt, ob auch zur Sprache kommt , ob die Berufsfischer ebenfalls reglementiert werden, z.B. Netzverbot für bestimmte neuralgische Punkte.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich kenne die Bodden nicht, aber um an guten Hechtgewässern die Bestände stark einbrechen zu lassen, muss schon richtig Raubbau betrieben werden. Eine Entnahme von mehreren tausend Hechten im Jahr dürfte, bei der Größe dieser Gewässer keine Rolle spielen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe, dass alle mit einbezogen werden. Soweit ich weiß, dürfen Fischer teilweise in den Schongebieten mit Langleinen udn lebenden Köderfischen den Hechten nachstellen. Das ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wichtiger wäre aber eine Quotierung, denn letztlich kommt es ja auf die GEsamtmenge an, die rausgeht. Ob das weltfremd ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> , aber um an guten Hechtgewässern die Bestände stark einbrechen zu lassen, muss schon richtig Raubbau betrieben werden.


Davon sind wir an den Bodden glücklicherweise noch weit entfernt. Die Fänge sind nach wie vor sehr gut, von einem Zusammenbruch keine Spur. Aber es wird hoffentlich gehandelt, bevor es soweit kommt. Und ja, der Befischungsdruck ist stark gestiegen. Die Zeiten, in denen ich im Herbst mit einem einzigen Boot im Rassower Strom lag, sind lange, lange vorbei ...


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Eine Entnahme von mehreren tausend Hechten im Jahr dürfte, bei der Größe dieser Gewässer keine Rolle spielen.



Na ja, Arlinghaus schätzt aber allein bei den Anglern gut 100.000 St.

Wie sich die Bestände entwickelt haben, dürfte schwer abzuschätzen sein, da m.W. wirklich belastbare Zahlen aus der Vergangenheit Mangelware sind.

Die  Angler müssen m.W. keine Fanglisten oder sonstigen Aufzeichnungen führen, geschweigen den  irgendwelche Meldungen machen.
Wie das bei den Fischern aussieht, weiß ich nicht.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, dürfen Fischer teilweise in den Schongebieten mit Langleinen udn lebenden Köderfischen den Hechten nachstellen.



Solche Dinge meinte ich, mit Einschränkung der Berufsfischer.   Zu bestimmten Zeiten an bestimmten Stellen sollten m.E. dort keine  Fanggeräte stehen, um die natürliche Reproduktion nicht über Gebühr zu behindern.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die Zeiten, in denen ich im Herbst mit einem einzigen Boot im Rassower Strom lag, sind lange, lange vorbei ...



Wir hatten vor einigen Jahren mal wieder nen Tag, wo wir tatsächlich beim Rundumblick kein anders Boot erblicken konnten.

Das lag aber zum Teil am Wetter(Sicht)  und zum Teil an einer allgemeinen Fangflaute. 

Dass es dort schwieriger geworden ist  als früher, überdurchschnittlich erfolgreich zu sein, sagen eigentlich alle, mit denen ich gesprochen habe.

Wird aber m.E. nicht nur an der Bestandsentwicklung liegen, sondern vielschichtige Ursachen haben.

Wohl dem, der wie Lajos genügend andere Möglichkeiten hat, erfolgreich auf Hecht zu fischen.

Wobei so ein Törn mit dem Motorboot in salziger Brise schon auch was hat.

Ist schon ne andere Art der Angelei als hier bei uns in Franken.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo
> Na ja, Arlinghaus schätzt aber allein bei den Anglern gut 100.000 St.
> 
> Wohl dem, der wie Lajos genügend andere Möglichkeiten hat, erfolgreich auf Hecht zu fischen.
> ...



Hallo,

wenn ich daran denke, dass unser "grosser" Baggersee mit seinen 30 Hektar ohne jeglichen Hechtbesatz die jährliche Entnahme von rund 150 Hechten ohne eine erkennbare Schmälerung des Bestandes wegsteckte, dann dürfte bei der Größe der Bodden, welche ich nicht genau kenne, eine Größenordnung der Entnahme von 100.000 oder auch 200.000 Hechten keine Rolle spielen.
Ich war, 1992 auf einen Lehrgang bei der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg. Da referierte u.A. ein Dr. Bayrle über den Unsinn des Hechtbesatzes. seiner Meinung nach ist Hechtbesatz unsinnig, da in einem Gewässer, welches dem Hecht zusagt, dessen Bestand nie gefährdet sei. Ausnahme nach einem Fischsterben, das wäre aber der einzige Grund den Bestand durch Besatz zu unterstützen bzw. wiederherzustellen.
Ich hielt das erst für eine akademische Falschbeurteilung, bis mir einfiel, dass wir (Verein) mit unserem Baggersee-Experiment, (10 Jahre kein Hechtbesatz), bei jährlicher Entnahme von rund 150 Hechten dafür den klaren Beweis lieferten.
Ich glaube schon, dass das da oben eine andere Angelei ist, wie bei uns. Meine Angelei in Österreich und Slowenien auf Salmoniden und früher auch oft in Norwegen und auch anderen europäischen Ländern, ist/war auch eine ganz andere als bei uns.
Übermorgen gehen ich und mein Sohn an besagten Baggersee auf Hecht und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir ein zweistelliges Fangergebnis haben ist relativ groß. Wobei da allerdings mein Sohn mit dem Löwenanteil vertreten sein dürfte. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. Juni 2020)

Ja, stimmt. Aber es immer noch jammern auf hohem Niveau. Wir müssen auch etwas aufpassen, die Bodden nicht schlecht zur reden. Immer noch ein absolutes Ausnahmerevier, das eine Reise wert ist.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> das eine Reise wert ist.



Das wird Lajos evtl. anders sehen. 

Aber für viele Angler, die in ihren Heimgewässern weniger gute Möglichkeiten oder vielleicht auch begrenzte Fähigkeiten haben, wird das schon zutreffen.

Mich zieht es da nicht mehr hin. Ich gehe aber auch nicht an Lajos Lieblingshechtgewässer fischen, obwohl das in meinem Lizenzbuch mit drin wäre.
Ich war die letzten drei Jahre eigentlich gar nicht mehr zum Hechtangeln.
Also absolut kein Maßstab für andere Angler.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sehe ich nur dahingehend anders, dass ich ausser bei Salmoniden noch keine Veranlassung hatte, wegen des Angelns zu verreisen. Hängt aber auch damit zusammen, dass ich nur in zweiter Linie Hechtangler bin und ich da mit den fischereilichen Verhältnissen in Mittelfranken voll zufrieden bin.
Der Rothsee ist nicht mein Lieblinghechtsgewässer, da kommt unser großer Baggersee sowie unsere Wörnitzstrecken noch vorher. Nur am Rothsee bin ich halt in der Hälfte der Zeit und die Chancen auf große Hechte sind wirklich gut und mit meinem Rentnerbonus   kann ich halt zu Zeiten dorthin, in denen es relativ ruhig zugeht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> da kommt unser großer Baggersee sowie unsere Wörnitzstrecken noch vorher.



Hast recht, dort wo man am häufigsten angelt, muss nicht zwangsläufig auch das Lieblingsgewässer sein.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> da mit den fischereilichen Verhältnissen in Mittelfranken voll zufrieden bin.



Nachdem ja Georg Baumann auch bei uns schon extra zum Hechtangeln angereist ist, kann es so schlecht hier nicht sein.

Große Hechte kann man hier schon auch fangen.

Wenn auch nicht unbedingt so gebündelt wie an manchen Tagen da oben im Norden.  Solche Tagesquoten an Großhecht wie zu den Hochzeiten der Boddenangelei erreicht man in Franken wohl  höchst selten. 

Wobei ich es bei mir im Vereinswasser besser geschafft habe selektiv zu angeln.

Aber wie gesagt, so ne salzige Brise und der etwas andere Approach da oben in MVP hat mir schon gefallen. 
Nur wegen der Fische  wäre ich da nicht so oft hingefahren. Man sucht halt auch die Abwechslung.

Meine Frau ist ne tolle Köchin, trotzdem gehen wir ab und zu auch mal auswärts essen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Nachdem ja Georg Baumann auch bei uns schon extra zum Hechtangeln angereist ist, kann es so schlecht hier nicht sein.


Wo war das denn? 



fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, so ne salzige Brise und der etwas andere Approach da oben in MVP hat mir schon gefallen.
> Nur wegen der Fische wäre ich da nicht so oft hingefahren. Man sucht halt auch die Abwechslung.
> 
> Meine Frau ist ne tolle Köchin, trotzdem gehen wir ab und zu auch mal auswärts essen.



Sehe ich ganz genauso. Mir geht's nicht nur um die Fische, sondern auch um die neue Umgebung, neues Gewässer, etc. Ist doch toll, mal was anderes zu sehen und zu erleben. Und wenn's nur dazu dient, sich bewusst zu machen, wie schön es doch vor der eigenen Haustüre ist ;-)


----------



## fishhawk (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ist doch toll, mal was anderes zu sehen und zu erleben



Sehe ich genauso.

Ich habe mich dort auch als Angeltourist immer willkommen gefühlt und kam mit der Mentalität der Küstenbewohner auch prima klar.

Da sind die strukturellen Bedingungen für einen Angelurlaub m.E. auch wesentlich besser als z.B. in meiner Heimat.

Das hat sich halt immer weiter rumgesprochen und die Anzahl der Angler, Guides, Bootsvermieter etc. ist massiv gewachsen.

Und in der Beziehung bin ich persönlich halt etwas (über)empfindlich. Ich meide auch zu Hause solche Gewässer oder Stellen, wo ich damit rechnen muss, dass mir jemand näher als ca. 150m kommt.

Dass der zunehmende Angeldruck auch die Fangchancen negativ beeinflusst hat, halte ich schon für wahrscheinlich.

Dass sich die daraus wahrscheinlich ergebende höhere Entnahmemenge der Angler zuzüglich der evtl.  steigenden Anlandemenge der Fischer (Ausweichfisch wegen Dorsch-/Heringsquoten etc.?) auch negativ auf die Bestandsentwicklung auswirken könnte, scheinen die Studien von Arlinghaus ja vorerst zu bestätigen.

Wobei hier niemand von einem Zusammenbruch spricht, sondern nur  von einem Rückgang,

Wobei diese Zahlen wegen der fehlenden Aufzeichnungen wahrscheinlich nur auf Basis von Befagungen ermittelt wurden. Wie zuverlässig die Auskünfte da sind und wie groß und breit gestreut die Stichprobe kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> und Mitarbeiter von Guidingunternehmen diese Berichterstattung nach Kräften befeuern,



Ich hab mir mal den Bericht von Team-Bodden-Angeln über das Svartzonker-Big-Bait-Treffen letzten Herbst durchgelesen.

Dort steht zwar, dass dabei 12 Meterhechte gefangen wurden, aber auch, dass einige Teilnehmer ohne Fisch blieben.
Und da sind ja in der Regel keine Dilettannten unterwegs.
Legt man die Zahl 12  dann noch auf die Angeltage und Anzahl der Boote/Angler um, klingt das für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt nach befeuern.

Im Bericht über die Wochen davor steht dann sogar was von schweren Bedingungen, der persönliche Schneider oder sogar Bootsschneider würde lauern. Auch das klingt für mich nicht nach befeuern.

Da finde ich den Bericht vom Januar über beständig gute Fänge, zufriedenstellende Stückzahlen und Hechte bis 120cm durchaus legitim und realistisch formuliert.

Team-Bodden-Angeln scheint da oben aber sowas wie der Platzhirsch zu sein. Die haben das "Befeuern" evtl. gar nicht mehr nötig. Kann  natürlich sein, dass andere Guidingunternehmen da mehr auf den Busch klopfen. Andere Websites hab ich nicht durchleuchtet.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wo war das denn?



Ich meinte, Du wärst in deiner Zeit als "Gastangler" mal am Brombachsee gewesen, aber da kann ich mich auch irren.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Juni 2020)

Stimmt, ich war mal am Brombachsee. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, allerdings gab's damals da verdammt viele Einschränkungen/Regeln. 

Mit Mathias Fuhrmann vom Team Boddenangeln bin ich seit inzwischen über 15 Jahren befreundet. Er legt viel Wert darauf, realistisch zu berichten. Das seht Ihr auch in den Videos "TBA-TV" auf unserem Youtubekanal. Da wird nicht übermäßig auf die Kacke gehauen. Mathias meint, dass es ihm nichts bringt, falsche Erwartungen zu schüren und dann reisen die Gäste unzufrieden ab. Die kommen dann nie wieder. Auch wenn es schwieriger geworden ist, dürfen wir aber nicht vergessen, dass es da oben immer noch eine sensationelle Angelei ist. Mir gefällt die Vielfalt. Ich war gerade letzte Woche mit meinem Sohn oben. Einen Tag Ostsee mit Dorsch (für Scholle war's zu windig), am nächsten Tag Hecht. Wir haben keine Riesen gefangen, aber die Stückzahl passte und wir hatten eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (10. Juni 2020)

@fishhawk: Es ging mir nicht um einzelne Berichte, die natürlich mal nicht ganz so überschwänglich ausfallen. Es ging mir darum, dass freie Autoren in einer großen Angelzeitschrift die Möglichkeit bekommen haben, über Jahre gefühlt in jeder zweiten Ausgabe ihr eigenes Unternehmen im Rahmen redaktioneller Berichterstattung und Leserreisen zu bewerben und damit sicherlich maßgeblich zum Wachstum ihres Unternehmens beigetragen. Nun kann man sich natürlich fragen, ob journalistische Grundsätze auch im Special Interest-Segment gelten, oder nicht? Für mich beantworte ich diese Frage mit einem Ja.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Es ging mir darum, dass freie Autoren in einer großen Angelzeitschrift die Möglichkeit bekommen haben, über Jahre gefühlt in jeder zweiten Ausgabe ihr eigenes Unternehmen im Rahmen redaktioneller Berichterstattung und Leserreisen zu bewerben



Jetzt sehe ich klarer. Hab ich anfangs nicht erkannt, da ich seit vielen Jahren nur noch ganz selten mal ne Angelzeitschrift lese.



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nun kann man sich natürlich fragen, ob journalistische Grundsätze auch im Special Interest-Segment gelten



Wie stark sich Journalisten den Grundsätzen der Berufsethik verplichtet fühlen dürfte individuell verschieden ausfallen.

Je nach Zeitung. Zeitschrift , Autor etc. bin da da manchmal auch schon etwas skeptisch.

Werbung  an sich sollte ja eigentlich schon als solche kenntlich gemacht werden, aber da scheinen die Grenzen mittlerweile fließend zu sein.
Solange niemand einen  Verstoß gegen das UWG anzeigt, hat das aber keine Konsequenzen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Juni 2020)

Back to Topic: Es handelt sich bei den jetzt veröffentlichten Punkten um recht wacklige Zwischenergebnisse. Beim Greifswalder Bodden ist der Bestandsrückgang sehr wahrscheinlich nicht allein mit hoher Entnahme zu erklären, Umwelteinflüsse sind wahrscheinlich. Welche das aber sind, kann derzeit niemand sagen. Und ob man DEN einen Faktor finden wird, ist eh sehr unwahrscheinlich. In Schweden laufen ähnliche Forschungen schon deutlich länger. Dort gelten die Zunahme der Stichlinge (Bruträuber), Wassererwärmung mit damit verbundenen weitreichenden Folgen (Ausgasungen, Algenwachstum, etc.) als Hauptfaktoren. Das ist komplexe Ökologie.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> sehr wahrscheinlich nicht allein mit hoher Entnahme zu erklären



Soche Entwicklungen sind meist einer Kombination verschiedener Faktoren geschuldet.

Schwer zu sagen, welcher Faktor nun wie viel Anteil an der Entwicklung hat.

Allerdings dürfte die Entnahme der Faktor sein, der am einfachsten und schnellsten beeinflusst werden könnte.

Aber wie Arlinghaus schon sagte, Wissenschaftler können nur beraten, die Entscheidungen werden von Politikern getroffen.
Wie neutral und ergebnisoffen die an so eine Sache rangehen dürfte dann ggf. auch von der Lobbyarbeit unterschiedlicher Interessengruppen abhängen.


----------



## Inni (12. Juni 2020)

Bin ich der Einzige dem die permanente "Team Boddenangeln Werbung" vom Georg unter verschiedenen FredNamen auffällt?


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2020)

Glaube ich schon, ja.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Inni schrieb:


> in ich der Einzige



Vermutlich nicht.

Die anderen nehmen es halt stillschweigend hin und denken sich ihren Teil.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. Juni 2020)

Alleine diese Bildunterschrift zeigt es doch welche Qualität dieser Artikel hat:

*"Mathias (l.) und Georg angeln häufig gemeinsam an den Bodden. Die Fänge sind nach wie vor sehr gut "*

Es wird super gefangen aber gleichzeitig macht man sich über zu viel Entnahme Gedanken?

Dort oben wird so schlecht gefangen wie seit Jahren nicht mehr, selbst TBA bekommt Probleme mal alle zwei Wochen ihre Bilder mit kapitalen Fischen zu zeigen, weil nix gefangen wird...
Aber was ist mit den Kapitalen sind sie weg? Entnommen? Oder sind sie einfach nach und nach am Grund vergammelt, weil man ja ständig Hängebilder und Messaktionen durchführen muss, obwohl man genau weiß das dies den Fischen nicht gut tut?
_(Mod.: gelöscht, da es sich um eine Unterstellung handelt. Belege?)_
Egal was, jeder bekommt irgendwann seine Strafe und diese scheint für bestimmte Unternehmen dort oben genau jetzt zu beginnen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Juni 2020)




----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit den Kapitalen sind sie weg?



Darüber kann man wohl nur spekulieren.

Nach Arlinghaus könnte es daran liegen, dass es für viele Hechte schwieriger geworden ist, auf stattliche Größen abzuwachsen, da sie vorher von Anglern oder Fischern entnommen werden.

Zur Hakmortalität der Guidingunternehmen an den Bodden gibt es m.W. keine Untersuchungen, das bleibt reine Spekulation.  Da die Hauptfangzeit aber in der kälteren Jahreszeit liegt, wäre ich da jetzt weniger pessimistisch.

Man könnte mit den Fischen aber tatsächlich schonender umgehen.  Zum Beispiel nur im Wasser abhaken und vermessen, dafür gibt es ja z.B. von Frabill die "Cradles". Und auch Erinnerungsfotos dann nur  im Wasser mit Schwanzwurzelgriff. So machen das z.B. die echten Muskyprofis in Nordamerika. Am Kiemendeckel greifen, senkrecht hängend ins Boot  wuchten und auch so zu vermessen um dann anschließend diverse Fotos Angler im Boot stehend mit Fisch zu machen ist da eigentlich nicht mehr en Vogue.  

Aber viele Angler und Vorschriften in Nordamerika sind was nachhaltige Behandlung von Fängen angeht eh ein Stück moderner als die deutsche Szene.  Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass es in Deutschland auch schon schlimmer war.

Die Hauptursachen für die nachlassenden Fänge der meisten Angler würde ich nicht bei missglückten release suchen.

Da dürfte es schon deutlich einflussreiche Faktoren geben.  Aber auch das ist natürlich reine Spekulation.

Darf man mal gespannt sein, zu welchen Ergebnissen  Herr Arlinghaus kommt, wie er die interpretiert und welche Maßnahmen er empfiehlt.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

so präsentieren z.B. Größen der Muskyszene ihre Fische:



			http://ontariofishing.net/news2009/img59.jpg
		




			https://files.osgnetworks.tv/14/files/2010/09/oh_0408_02a.jpg
		


so stolze Gäste eine Guidingunternehmens am Bodden



			https://www.keschern.de/angeln/angeltouren/bodden-angeln.jpg
		




			https://www.keschern.de/angeln/angeltouren/bodden-hecht-angeln.jpg
		


Was allerdings mit den Hechten anschließend passiert ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Juni 2020)

Sers,
Endlich mal eine Aussage eines Einheimischen, bzw. Ex-Einheimischen, wurde schon mal Zeit dafür finde ich. Wäre nett wenn sich noch mehr melden würden.

Ich bin kein Boddenangler, habe aber ca. 10 längere Urlaube zwecks Angeln zw. Mitte 90er - 2004 an der kleinen Seenplatte, Feldberger Seen etc. verbracht. Habe supernette Leute kennen gelernt, die Gegend ist ja sowieso schon traumhaft und mit einiger Hilfe einheimischer Angler dann auch irgendwann schöne Fische gefangen.
Aber, es gab dort leider auch einen schwelenden Konflikt zwischen Anglern + deren Vermietern, Händlern usw. und der Berufsfischerei. Das ging tatsächlich soweit, daß ein Fischer mal die kleine Bucht in der mein Boot lag, einfach mit Stellnetzen dicht gemacht hat. Einerseits sollte man Abstand zu den fischereilichen Einrichtungen halten, andererseits hat er einen dazu gezwungen über die Netze zu fahren wenn man aufn See wollte .

Aber das nur mal am Rand. Mich würde mal interresieren ob es an den Bodden eine ähnliche Rivalität zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern gibt. Vielleicht gibts ja ein paar Homies , die dazu was sagen können. Nur Angler können m.M. diese Riesenpfützen nicht leer fischen. Nebenher gibts ja auch noch Umwelteinflüsse, insbesondere den Salzgehalt, die großen Einfluß haben.
Selber war ich nur ein einziges Mal per Tagesguiding aufm Greifswalder. 3 Angler + Guide. Die beiden andern totale Komiker, geschaukelt und gepfiffen hats, ziemlich ruppiger Umgang mit den Fischen, war eindeutig nix für einfältige Waldbewohner wie mich .


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Juni 2020)

Es geht um eine relativ begrenzte Ressource Fisch, um die sich mehrere Gruppen streiten. Klar gibt's da Reibereien. Und natürlich sind die einheimischen Angler, die nicht vom Angeltourismus profitieren, nicht begeistert. Einfache Lösungen gibt's da nicht. Hier in BB ist es ähnlich: Wenn ein See vom "Berliner Tross" entdeckt wird, ist es schnell mit der Ruhe vorbei. Dürfte in anderen Regionen ähnlich sein. Umso wichtiger ist es, nachhaltige Bewirtschaftungskonzepte zu entwickeln bzw. umzusetzen.


----------



## Inni (16. Juni 2020)

Georg, ich habe es noch nie erlebt das sich Fischer und Angler streiten. Wenn es Knatsch gibt, dann mit Guidings. Manchmal mit anderen Anglern.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Inni schrieb:


> ich habe es noch nie erlebt das sich Fischer und Angler streiten.



Offene Konflikte hab ich auch nie mitbekommen, dass sich verschiedene Interssengruppe nicht unbedingt grün sind aber schon.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Und natürlich sind die einheimischen Angler, die nicht vom Angeltourismus profitieren, nicht begeistert.



Ist auch nachvollziehbar, wenn das bestimmte Grenzen überschreitet.

Am Altmühlsee gab es früher während der Herbstferien BW die sogenannte "Schwabeninvasion".  Da sind ganze Reisebusse voll mit Anglern aus dem Ländle zum Raubfischangeln aufgeschlagen. Die haben dann bestimmten Stellen, wie z.B. "die Tulpe"  Schulter an Schulter in dreistelliger Anzahl dicht gemacht. 

Damals haben die einheimischen Angler auch nicht "Hurra, die Schwaben sind da" geschrien.

Zum Glück gab es aber Stellen, wo man den Touristen aus dem Weg gehen konnte und trotzdem seinen Fisch fing.

Wird am Bodden ähnlich sein. Einheimische Profis werden auch dort noch Stellen und Zeiten finden, wo sie nach wie vor überdurchschnittlich fangen können.

Mit dem Nachlassen der Fänge sind dann am Altmühlsee auch die Massentouristen wieder verschwunden.

Mal sehen wie sich die Situation am Bodden so entwickeln wird und ob da langfristig noch genug Nachfrage für alle der ca. 50 Guidingunternehmen bleiben wird.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger ist es, nachhaltige Bewirtschaftungskonzepte zu entwickeln bzw. umzusetzen.



Dass hier mit Arlinghaus ein renommierter Experte beauftragt wurde, zeigt m.E. schon, dass man die Entwicklung dort nicht auf die leichte Schulter nimmt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juni 2020)

ist das hier der Angler gegen Anglertröööt ??

Die Beiträge strotzen nur so von Neid und Missgunst auf andere Angler.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist das hier der Angler gegen Anglertröööt ??
> 
> Die Beiträge strotzen nur so von Neid und Missgunst auf andere Angler.



Ja, man kann derzeit nur noch den Kopf schütteln ...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Juni 2020)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sieht ein Gewässer mit vielen entnommenen Fischen so aus, dass die Durchschnittsgröße stark runter geht und dafür Kleinhechte gefangen werden. Die Hechtanzahl ändert sich eher weniger.
Erst wenn extrem viel entnommen wird, sinkt die Hechtanzahl rapide.

Kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern, da die Hechtpopulation ohne Entnahme durch Standplätze und Nahrung beeinflusst wird.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Beiträge strotzen nur so von Neid und Missgunst auf andere Angler.



Ist an einigen, für jedermann zugänglichen Gewässern aber leider die Realität, wenn sich ein gewisser Angeldruck aufbaut.  Nicht nur in Deutschland.

Und das scheint am Bodden im Vergleich zu früher der Fall zu sein.

Wenn da jetzt ne wissenschaftliche Studie zur Entwicklung der Hechtbestände finanziert wird, scheint da nicht mehr alles optimal zu laufen.

Woran das liegen und welche Maßnahmen helfen könnten, wird wahrscheinlich auch mit erforscht.

Ich entziehe mich solchen Entwicklungen indem ich auf andere Gewässer ausweiche. 

Ob ich mich beim Angeln wohlfühle, hängt bei mir nicht erster Linie von den Fangmöglichkeiten ab.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Juni 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern, da die Hechtpopulation ohne Entnahme durch Standplätze und *Nahrung* beeinflusst wird.


Auf diesen Hinweis warte ich schon länger, weil schon seit Jahren der Fischertrag in großen deutschen Seen durch die fehlenden Gewässereintragungen am sinken ist. Und das quer durch die ganze Republik, von Schleswig-Holstein bis nach Bayern. Das Wasser ist zu sauber, die Nahrungskette ist nicht gegeben und für die Berufsfischer wird es uninteressant. Plöner See, Starnberger See, Bade und Wasserqualität ausgezeichnet, Fischerei-Wirtschaftlich eine Katastrophe. Und beim Bodensee war mein ich auch doch so was. Und beim Bodden ist es nur der Angler????  Und das der Neid eine große Rolle spielt, das liegt in der Natur des Menschen. (siehe Guiding Plöner See).


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und beim Bodden ist es nur der Angler????



Wer behauptet das?

Nach Arlinghaus ist der Fischereidruck zwar Haupteinflussfaktor, aber nicht die alleinige Ursache.  

Dürfte aber auch der Faktor sein, den man am einfachsten steuern könnte.

Bei den anderen Einflüssen geht das schon schwieriger.

Ob sich am Nährstoffeintrag in den Bodden signifikant was geändert hat, weiß ich nicht. Müsste aber dann die gesamte Fiaschfauna betreffen, nicht nur den Hecht.  Heringe sind m.W. rückläufig, aber die kommen eigentlich nur zum Laichen in die Bodden. Sind natürlich trotzdem zeitweise Nahrungsbestandteil der Hechte. 



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung sieht ein Gewässer mit vielen entnommenen Fischen so aus, dass die Durchschnittsgröße stark runter geht und dafür Kleinhechte gefangen werden. Die Hechtanzahl ändert sich eher weniger.



Da deckt sich deine praktische Erfahrung auch mit den Zwischenergebnissen der Studie, wo von "größenüberfischt" gesprochen wird. Also abnehmende Anzahl an Großhechten im Gesamtbestand.

Wenn ein Bestand aus welchen Gründen auch immer langsam rückläufig ist, der Befischungsdruck  aber gleich bleibt, wären das für mich keine guten Aussichten für die Zukunft.


----------

